

The Overpopulation Myth - ra00l
http://www.ozy.com/acumen/world-population-decline/4357.article#.U3A3qzuDhl0.twitter

======
antifragile
Appreciate the heads-up.

Whenever I see such BIG and over the horizon forecasts I'm instantly dubious
for at least two reasons: \- Lots of Black Swans can circle and cross reality
in short amounts of time. \- Global averages don't count for much if
localized, extreme concentrations exists that swing towards depleting and /or
insufficient resources.

The myth is not the myth of the pop. explosion, it's the myth of yet more BIG
forecasts!

------
jqm
OK, now raise the global standard of living to that of the US and Western
Europe. Feel free to reduce the earths population by 1/4 since a coming
decline (in half a century or so) is claimed.

Now, take most of the water out of the aquifers and deplete most of the easily
accessible minerals and oil. Drop a bunch of them in the ocean if you want.
Kill off a large number of fish.

See the problem? Even at current population levels, with rising living
standards and diminishing resources it is unsustainable.

